# Let's see your haynet alternatives....



## Oberon (17 October 2011)

I'm keen to establish ground feeding this winter when they're stabled at night.
I'm not willing to pay for a Haybar, so what else have we got?


----------



## kezimac (17 October 2011)

ah, i was about to say...haybar!! - have seen rubber matting used instead though with two batons on the wall securing it - like a haybar


----------



## RhennyRocky (17 October 2011)

Mine just has it on the floor, Not aloud to eat anything from high up as neck muslces have developed in the wrong place, Had thought about a piece of wood with wooden batons securing it(like post above but with wood instead of matting) but he's the type of horses which will climb in it


----------



## wingedhorse (17 October 2011)

I have a large, heavy wooden box, made by a friend's brother. Too heavy to move, fits in corner, holds loads, no mess. Fab.


----------



## stencilface (17 October 2011)

Ditch it on the floor


----------



## PennyJ (17 October 2011)

I have foals, so got to play it as safe as possible.  I just put it on the floor (rubber mats) in the corner.  I seem to have got the quantity just about right, its not dragged all through the bed in the morning, there are just a few strands left, they rest they have eaten.


----------



## AngieandBen (18 October 2011)

I have boxes made from pallets;  Cut one in half lengthways, cut one in half width way, tie them all together at the corners with twine into a rectangle box!


----------



## Spyda (18 October 2011)

I've just ordered two of these (http://www.caisasshop.se/1smhnsmall-p-88.html?osCsid=74378dd55316c7313ba6bab2341e86e1) - sort of haynetty but not, if you know what I mean


----------



## brown tack (18 October 2011)

^^^id still worry that they would get a leg over the top bag/net.


----------



## LansdownK310 (18 October 2011)

I use to use a large tubtrug with my last horse as if I left it on the floor he'd waste it and mix it in with his bedding, the biggest one i found was from Wickes.


----------



## noodle_ (18 October 2011)

Spyda said:



			I've just ordered two of these (http://www.caisasshop.se/1smhnsmall-p-88.html?osCsid=74378dd55316c7313ba6bab2341e86e1) - sort of haynetty but not, if you know what I mean [/QUOTE


brilliant idea ^^^  (and ive jsut posted a thread about haynets lol) but.......




Mucky Shavings said:



			^^^id still worry that they would get a leg over the top bag/net.
		
Click to expand...

this ^
		
Click to expand...


----------



## WelshRuby (18 October 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			^^^id still worry that they would get a leg over the top bag/net.
		
Click to expand...

On the PP website someone's horse got it's head over/through and strangled itself.


----------



## Dizzydancer (18 October 2011)

my OH is making me a haybar this weekend!! We are using wooden posts either side and then attaching a rubber mat with small holes in to these. Much better than haynets and easier!!


----------



## miss_c (18 October 2011)

Genie has her own alternative to using haynets... get rid of them!







(The haynet WAS tied up tightly when hung up and full I promise!)


----------



## Spyda (18 October 2011)

Mucky Shavings said:



			^^^id still worry that they would get a leg over the top bag/net.
		
Click to expand...

Well my horse isn't a baby and doesn't jump about in the stable or scrape her front leg when eating, plus I plan to hang the net high enough that at 16.3hh she isn't likely to do this. Even in the worst case scenario, it wouldn't hurt her. The 1.5" square holes in this net are too small for her to get caught up in even if she _stood_ on it. I'm actually planning on hanging these inside a Haybar to stop her pulling her ad-lib hay out all over the floor like she normally does. But actually, I've heard worse stories about Haybars and ponies getting stuck in those and horses getting their front leg stuck over the top. Same with those wall mounted corner mangers. And how many people hang their un-used rugs over walls and string in their stable. I always wonder what would happen if their horse pulled the rug down and got tangled in the straps or fillet string. But I guess anything, except laying the feed and hay directly onto the floor surface, is going to come with some minor risks.


----------



## Spyda (18 October 2011)

miss_c said:



			Genie has her own alternative to using haynets... get rid of them!







(The haynet WAS tied up tightly when hung up and full I promise!)
		
Click to expand...

Lucky for the horse next door, eh!?  Extra hay ration!!!


----------



## miss_c (18 October 2011)

Spyda said:



			Lucky for the horse next door, eh!?  Extra hay ration!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky for Genie the horse next door lives out 24/7/365!


----------



## Kat (18 October 2011)

I'd be interested in any suggestions. My mare is too messy to be fed from the floor (nad I'm sure she'd empty a haybar all over the floor), but I am terrified of her getting caught up on a haynet. Not only does she like to wave a foreleg about, she is also quite good at untying haynets so that they and the hay end up all over the floor......


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 October 2011)

I use one of these , in fact several horses here use them.Picture 3 bath

http://equinecare-and-control.weebly.com/useful-ideas.html


----------



## RubysGold (19 October 2011)

Has anyone seen the slow feeders? A box with hay in and then a piece of wiring in it, so that they can't just eat the whole lot too fast


----------



## DebbieBrand (19 October 2011)

Spyda said:



			I've just ordered two of these (http://www.caisasshop.se/1smhnsmall-p-88.html?osCsid=74378dd55316c7313ba6bab2341e86e1) - sort of haynetty but not, if you know what I mean 

Click to expand...

I have got 2 of these and I love them, the hay drops to the bottom and horse eats from low down. They really do slow the eating time down. Tough too, but nice soft handle.


----------



## artist (19 October 2011)

my hubby made this for me just a bit of rubber bent round and attached to the wooden scaffolding boards/walls


----------



## ischa (19 October 2011)

I use a  the big water storage tanks


----------



## Mystified (21 October 2011)

Hi - I just use the Gorilla size Tub Trugs for feeding mine hay in. They are portable and easy to carry and clean out.

I also soak my hay in these and drain it in big tubs with rope handles which I have cut a hole in the bottom.

Much cheaper than the haybars and alternatives.


----------

